# Just brought her home...(Updated Pics 7/01))



## evattman (May 23, 2008)

Last week I finished my 12ft fiberglass v bottom. It turned out pretty well considering my budget. After finding this site, I really wished I had a 14 ft aluminum boat. Lo and behold, a guy I sing with gave me a 14ft Vhull Aluminum YES FREE!!!!!. In needs a little work, but its not in too bad of shape. I stay on the road a ton, and I love doing this when I get home.
Please, if someone can figure out who made this boat by looking at it, that would be great!
I will try and post pics daily.....I think I have the next 8 days off, so I will be working my tail off.

The boat is 14ft long, 54in at its widest point, 48in at its narrowest (in the back)










A little bit of rot going on!




Yuck!! BONDO!!!! NOOOOoooooooo!!!




Aahhhh! Some more Goop to remove!


----------



## 3weight (May 23, 2008)

Nice boat, im sure you will have fun getting it right! Price wasn't too bad either, did he give you the trailer as well?


----------



## evattman (May 23, 2008)

3weight said:


> Nice boat, im sure you will have fun getting it right! Price wasn't too bad either, did he give you the trailer as well?


yeah, he just wanted it gone


----------



## Old Bill (May 23, 2008)

The aluminum bow cap(?) looks very much like the one on Ron's 1976 Richline 14-foot boat.






Drop down a few lines and you will find the modifications Ron is doing to his boat.


----------



## evattman (May 23, 2008)

Old Bill said:


> The aluminum bow cap(?) looks very much like the one on Ron's 1976 Richline 14-foot boat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good eyes Bill! That bow cap does look the same. I bet its close to the same year as Rons.


----------



## evattman (May 23, 2008)

So, I have not got a lot done today......I had to cut grass. But I did wash it out and take the bondo pieces off.
The paint is so old and so shotty that I'm pretty sure I can just pressure wash it right off!!(some of the paint was coming off just with the normal hose)
So, Im off tonight to get supplies like carpet, glue, wood. Im going to look at the price of Aluminum angle and decide if I want to go that route.
Ive already got the primer and paint . So, off to Lowes and Home Depot!


----------



## Jim (May 23, 2008)

Cool man! Free boats are the best!


----------



## caddyjosh (May 23, 2008)

3weight said:


> Nice boat, im sure you will have fun getting it right! Price wasn't too bad either, did he give you the trailer as well?



you can not beat that price good find.


----------



## Waterwings (May 23, 2008)

Cool deal! 8)


----------



## allenweeks (May 23, 2008)

you definately want to use aluminum angle for framing. never rots, never rusts, never replace it. its expensive, but buy it only once. ive just gotten the framing done on my project. you can see my progress under :my 14 ft starcraft:


----------



## evattman (May 24, 2008)

Ive been stripping the paint for about 2 hours so far today.......and let me tell you it SUCKS! This boat has been beat to heck!!!!!!
Below is my progress. I ran into a small problem and I really need some advise. The 2nd picture is what was underneath all of that bondo in the back corner. Its really disfigured. I guess I need to bang it back as close to the original shape as I can get and then use the aluminum repair stuff I got from Bass Pro.
Any suggestions?


----------



## evattman (May 24, 2008)

anyone????? [-o<


----------



## Jim (May 24, 2008)

evattman said:


> anyone????? [-o<



Its been fairly dead around here today! They must all be out fishing or something


----------



## Waterwings (May 25, 2008)

That looks like some very labor-intensive work! As far as the damaged area, do you know if it leaks anywhere in that area? Since you have all the bondo stuf off, I would recommend doing some type of leak test on the boat. Put it on the trailer, put the plug in, and put a little water in the boat. See if it leaks anywhere. If you try to hammer/beat the dents back into place you may end-up causing a leak/damaging the welded portion. Good progress so far!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 25, 2008)

Patience my good man. There will be some help forthcoming


----------



## evattman (May 25, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> That looks like some very labor-intensive work! As far as the damaged area, do you know if it leaks anywhere in that area? Since you have all the bondo stuf off, I would recommend doing some type of leak test on the boat. Put it on the trailer, put the plug in, and put a little water in the boat. See if it leaks anywhere. If you try to hammer/beat the dents back into place you may end-up causing a leak/damaging the welded portion. Good progress so far!



That whole seam is split........about 6-7 inches long....so, theres no doubt that it will leak. Basically, the previous owner beat that corner in, fiberglassed and bondoed. I guess it did work for over 10 years. I have been out in this boat alot about 4 years ago......never leaked a drop.

But , now that I have busted all the bondo up, I may have to take it somewhere and get it welded back. Im not sure any over the counter stuff is going to work. I really want to do it right.

Here is another pic with it pulled apart a little. Nasty!!


----------



## asinz (May 25, 2008)

Free is great, and yes I would take it and get it welded.


----------



## Ron42261 (May 25, 2008)

Im not sure the year but my 76 richline doesnt have the braces from the benches to sides like yours.
But If I rember right Old Bills boat I think has the braces like yours??

My boat has a tag riveted on the inside back left corner of the transom 
That has captviy and make

Scratch her back see what you got, shes looks kinda ruff.See what you are getting into Id make sure it wasnt gona leak first.

have fun 
Ron


----------



## Old Bill (May 25, 2008)

My 1957 Richline has two braces to the bench seats. It doesn't have a data plate. I've been told that starting around 1964 all boats manifactured in the USA had to have data plates attached to the boat's transom.

If this was my boat I would take it to a good welder and get an estimate on how much it would cost to have the transom/hull welded.

To my sorrow, I learned a few years ago that sometimes a "free" boat can turn out to be a very expensive and time consuming project!  I got caught up in the moment and spent a great deal of money "fixing up" an old boat...and when I was finished I still had a very ugly old boat that sold for about half what I had invested!






If the welding cost is too much...you might want to start thinking how beautiful Bonda can be! :roll: :roll: 

Good luck,


----------



## evattman (May 25, 2008)

Really the only terribly rough part is that back part. Before I took off the paint, I put it in the water and it did not leak. (That was before I took off all of the bondo.) All the rivets are tight, and the body just some minor dings here and there. That back left part is ugly though. I'll take it in the morning to a welder. Hopefully I can find one close that can weld aluminum.

Anyone else ever had to get their boat welded? Im wondering about the cost?


----------



## SnowmanJon (May 25, 2008)

If you know guys that are houndsmen...they proab know someone who welds alum....and could hook you up for free...They make Alum. dog boxes....most are homemade....I would proab beat it out as much as possible and then make it close...they'll charge you for makeing it "like new"...A good way to findout who can weld alum. is talk to you local gas supplier (welding gasses) and ask them if they know someone who could help you out. 

Ask zoeconner...the guy who cut it boat in two...he could proab help you out...


----------



## evattman (May 25, 2008)

Old Bill said:


> My 1957 Richline has two braces to the bench seats. It doesn't have a data plate. I've been told that starting around 1964 all boats manifactured in the USA had to have data plates attached to the boat's transom.
> 
> If this was my boat I would take it to a good welder and get an estimate on how much it would cost to have the transom/hull welded.
> 
> ...



Well whats wrong with that boat??? I love the bimini top! I was thinking of buying one for my boat......I think their pretty cool if you dont plan to fish from the back that day! Where did you get it Bill? Ive seen some on ebay.


----------



## evattman (May 25, 2008)

Anyway, Im not gonna let this hole get me down. I went to Tractor Supply today and bought some Aluminum angle for the support of the front deck and floor.. Ive been shopping around for it for a while and they were the cheapest. I bought enough to do all my framing for about 30 bucks. (not too bad considering) Thats 3, 6ft pieces and 2, 4 ft pieces. (I think that should do it.)
Im excited to get it to the welder and get movin on..............im still sanding!!


----------



## Jim (May 25, 2008)

Cool man! That will be fixed up real nice! Offer the welder a fishing trip or two when its done. :wink:


----------



## Old Bill (May 25, 2008)

> Well whats wrong with that boat??? I love the bimini top! I was thinking of buying one for my boat......I think their pretty cool if you dont plan to fish from the back that day! Where did you get it Bill? Ive seen some on ebay.



The boat was make of VERY HEAVY fiberglass and weighted a ton! It took at least 50 HP to move it through the water...and shortly after I got everything installed...and painted....the 50 HP Mercury Motor went belly up!

The Bimini top was ordered from BassPro and cost $196.98 plus shipping.

It had to be ordered in two parts. The vinyl top PN was 38-581-730-1 (54-60"B) $81.99, the 4-bow frame PN 38-581-706-0 (8' long x 54") $114.99.

Each year BassPro changes the first two numbers for their PN's. When I ordered the Bimini the numbers read: 38-581-730-1. I believe the first numbers are now 20. and not 38.

That seemed to be a very good price for aluminum angle! I'll have to go visit our local Tractor Supply. Thanks for the information!


----------



## FishingBuds (May 25, 2008)

Wow free! did you go out and play the lottery? with luck like that ya should've :wink: 

Looks like your gonna have fun on the build, when ya get it done are you gonna show it back to the fella and say this is the free boat ya gave me :lol: 


I've had the prevlidge to run into the guy that I got my boat from and he swears its not the sameone 8) 

keep us posted, and congrats


----------



## evattman (May 26, 2008)

Old Bill said:


> > Well whats wrong with that boat??? I love the bimini top! I was thinking of buying one for my boat......I think their pretty cool if you dont plan to fish from the back that day! Where did you get it Bill? Ive seen some on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WOW :shock: 50hp to push that boat........it must have been heavy!
The bimini top I'm looking at is around 100 bucks on Ebay. I bet the one you got from Bass Pro is better quality.......but I may give it a shot.


----------



## evattman (May 26, 2008)

Jim said:


> Cool man! That will be fixed up real nice! Offer the welder a fishing trip or two when its done. :wink:



Thats a great idea Jim! Maybe he will cut some off the price!! :lol:


----------



## evattman (May 26, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> Wow free! did you go out and play the lottery? with luck like that ya should've :wink:
> 
> Looks like your gonna have fun on the build, when ya get it done are you gonna show it back to the fella and say this is the free boat ya gave me :lol:
> 
> ...



I know what you mean, FishingBuds. I cant wait to finish it and see the look on his face. Thats great that you ran into the previous owner and he couldn't believe it. Thats got to be a great feeling!!!!!


----------



## evattman (May 27, 2008)

Great news!! I forgot I knew a retired master welder. (play golf with him) Called him today and he told me that he would weld that hole in the boat at the place he used to work. I'm excited because its *VERY* hard to find someone who will do it. Every welder I talked to this morning acted like I had the plague when I told him I had an aluminum boat. One guy said that he didnt want to but he would do it, but it would cost well over 100 bucks! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
All I have to do is take by bud fishing!!!


----------



## evattman (Jun 4, 2008)

I have not had as much time as I thought to work on the project. CMA Fest is here in Nashville, so it will be a busy week.
I have got about 1/2 way sanded, primed and painted. Every time I go to take a picture, my girlfriend has the camera.
To make matters worse, last night I dislocated my shoulder. Its ok though, only takes one arm to sand! :mrgreen: 
I'll post some pics in a little while!


----------



## evattman (Jun 4, 2008)

Alright.......here is a pic of one side primed and painted. (sorta) I am kinda still toying with the paint. I did this blue with a black pin stipe and I kinda like it. The boat is going to be grey (if you cant tell). 
I have also decided to coat the inside with some type of rubber coating to cut down on noise. Im not going to do a full deck.....but Ill put one up front and in the back, leaving the middle open. (with a carpeted floor)
I also posted pics of the seats......looks like its all going to match.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Jim (Jun 4, 2008)

Looks good man! I like the idea of flooring the middle. It will leave you a nice open space to walk on.


----------



## shamoo (Jun 4, 2008)

CMA Fest nice, bet thats one crazy week. Looking good so far, make sure we get a picture when your finished.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 5, 2008)

That is one sharp paint job - the fish will probably just surrender


----------



## bluegillfisher (Jun 5, 2008)

Where'd you get seats?
Your luck must really be good--free boat and a good friend who welds alum.  
Mary


----------



## evattman (Jun 5, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> That is one sharp paint job - the fish will probably just surrender



HA! Thats what I'm thinkin' Captain!
Im actually thinking that the sleaker it looks, the more likely my girlfriend will go out with me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Jun 5, 2008)

evattman said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > That is one sharp paint job - the fish will probably just surrender
> ...




That can also be bad....... :mrgreen:


----------



## evattman (Jun 5, 2008)

bluegillfisher said:


> Where'd you get seats?
> Your luck must really be good--free boat and a good friend who welds alum.
> Mary



Buying the seats off of Ebay. I guess I am lucky.......I just know alot of people I guess. The guy I know was a welder for 30+ years for a place called Perma Pipe. (I think) He said that the company only has one machine made to weld aluminum.....but said it would not be a problem. They let him just come in and do things like that I guess. I have not had time to take it yet.


----------



## minicuda (Jun 5, 2008)

those seats are slick... boat is going to look great!


----------



## evattman (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, I have some awful news.......
I just finished up the aluminum framing, water sealing the deck, and carpeting the deck. 
Today I finally took the boat to get welded, and my buddy said it was just too mangled to weld. So..........I am trashing the boat. I am going in the morning to look at another 14ft semi V that I happened to see last night on craigs list. I just hope that the measurements are close [-o< so I can actually use some of this stuff.


----------



## bluegillfisher (Jul 1, 2008)

wow, what a bummer.
Hope the new boat works out.


Mary


----------



## Jim (Jul 1, 2008)

Too bad man! Better safe than sorry though!


----------



## evattman (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah, I thought about just trying to make something work.......then I said, forget that. I'll get something ready to fish.
And your right Jim, got to be safe!


----------



## justfish'in (Jul 1, 2008)

#-o Not good

I hope the new one works out

Hay things happen for a reason right. :roll:


----------



## Crank'in (Jul 1, 2008)

That's too bad, but ya gotta look on the bright side.... I don't know what recycled aluminum is going for in Nashville, but here is So Cal (LA) you'd get $1.90 a pound, which means if you can find a good deal, scrapping this boat will pay for your new one that you get to choose!!

Crank'in


----------

